
Edison Mail Sync Bug Allowing Access to Other Users' Email Accounts - davidbarker
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/05/16/edison-mail-sync-bug/
======
njhaveri
This is why people should be very careful before using any email app or
service that gives a server/service access to their account...

